# Seeking advice on selling two Morritt's Grand penthouse unit



## jiml69 (Apr 23, 2012)

We are considering selling two Morritt;s Grand penthouse units.  Does anyone have any advice on selling units at Morritt's.  Also, has anyone had any experience with either Timeshare Closing services or Pacific Transfer?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't choose anyone that charges a high upfront fee - that's always a scam.

Reputable brokers charge commission AFTER the sale.

I'd look at the TUG Business ratings - a sub-forum of Buying, Selling, Renting, and choose a highly rated broker that specializes in Marriott.


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Pacific Transfer*



jiml69 said:


> We are considering selling two Morritt;s Grand penthouse units.  Does anyone have any advice on selling units at Morritt's.  Also, has anyone had any experience with either Timeshare Closing services or Pacific Transfer?  Thanks in advance.



I am new to Time Sharing we bought our 1st on ebay and used Pacific Transfer.... I thought they were great... When I called they answered my questions every time and when my TS closed with RCI they called to let me know..... We didn't have choices so I don't know if there are better ones.. Dave


----------



## robcrusoe (Apr 29, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> and when my TS closed with RCI they called to let me know.....


 for any other newbies out there
*RCI has nothing to do with closing on a purchase or sale*
if the closing company had something to do with transferring a RCI membership, then they went above and beyond


----------



## robcrusoe (Apr 29, 2012)

jiml69 said:


> We are considering selling two Morritt;s Grand penthouse units.  Does anyone have any advice on selling units at Morritt's.  Also, has anyone had any experience with either Timeshare Closing services or Pacific Transfer?  Thanks in advance.


best of luck, any Morritts is extremely hard to 'move'
if you end up having success, please let us know
these days renters usually have little trouble finding what they need there for less than or just about an owner's MF.  I know, I have two of them ready to 'sell'


----------



## robcrusoe (Apr 29, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I'd look at the TUG Business ratings - a sub-forum of Buying, Selling, Renting, and choose a highly rated broker that specializes in Marriott.



Morritts =/= Marriott


----------



## jadejar (Apr 30, 2012)

Have you tried posting it on the Morritt's owners' forum?

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/


----------

